# HUNTERS: Which Shotgun?



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Couldn't think of a better place to get a better opinion from some hunters. I'm about to be in the business of purchasing a new shotgun. So the question is, Benelli Super Black Eagle II or Beretta A400? Also, the cheaper version that Beretta sells (A300 for $650-$700) does anyone have this gun and whats your review on it? Thanks.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

You should move this thread to the product review forum


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Both excellent shotguns. Different operating systems between the Benelli and the Beretta. Benelli is an inertia system and Beretta gas. Another one you should think about adding to your list is the Browning A5, it essentially uses the same inertia system as the Benelli at a better price point. I personally don't love the feel of the SBE, the forearm seems skinny in my hand and it just doesn't shoulder as well for me. I have the Beretta 390 and the A5. I like both and they both shoot well. Buddy of mine got the new A300 and loves it, but you will get lots of good feedback on all of those models. 

You really can't go wrong with either one on your list. Shoulder and swing them both multiple times and see how they feel. Pick the one that feels the best.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

freezeland said:


> You should move this thread to the product review forum


Not sure why.... this is a FAQ and the OP isn't providing a review of something....

That said, I love my SBE....


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

I have both a Super Black Eagle II and a Remington Versa Max.... (My husband has like one of everything... at least it seems like it...)

I love my SBE II for the reason Migillicutty doesn't. I'm 4 foot 11 and go about 100lbs and the thin design and lighter weight is perfect for me. It shoulders, for me, just like my Remington shot guns. Unless I shoot a youth gun most shot guns are too long for me but I have learned to cope and adjust for it without much issue. I use my SBE II for just about everything anymore... Turkeys, waterfowl, doves. I've taken it rabbit hunting once but a 12g is really over kill when you hunt with beagles 

The Versa Max I do not like. It is heavy and it does not shoulder like my other Remington shotguns. It is wider in my hands.
However when shooting trap loads the Versa Max does have less recoil than the SBE II but I can shoot either all day long and feel great.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"Shoulder and swing them both multiple times and see how they feel. Pick the one that feels the best."_

This is the best advice. Pick a gun that "fits" and feels right. It's almost all about "the mount".


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike Tome said:


> Not sure why.... this is a FAQ and the OP isn't providing a review of something....
> 
> That said, I love my SBE....


No your right, he isn't posting a review of a product, but he is asking for one. That said, glad you love your SBE....


----------



## H.fairhurst (Oct 17, 2013)

I love my Supper Black Eagle 2 and for me it shoulders awesome. I happen to like the thinner forearm versus the Beretta.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

I own a Beretta Extrema II and have owned it for approximately 7 years and love it. I do not have the "Kick Off" recoil reduction system, but it's a gas operated shotgun so the perceived recoil is already significantly reduced. I have used the gun under very harsh environmental conditions and I do a whole lot of waterfowling, hands down the best semi-auto shotgun I have ever owned, and there have been several makes and models along with both gas and inertial driven operating systems.

I will echo what others have said in that a shotgun that does not fit you well, will likely shoot far below it's potential in your hands. Find a gun that fits well and meets your additional requirments and you will be a happy gunner.

Cheers
Irishwhistler


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

I looked at both when I bought an auto and both are great guns. It should be about which one fits and feels best to you. Try to shoot each one if you can at your local trap skeet range. If you know some guys that owns one try them both out. IF not go to the sporting good store and shoulder each one several times and see which you like best and feels best. Then come back another day and handle them both again. I suggest this time with your eyes closed then open your eyes and see if you are pointing at what you are looking at. That being said I bought a Winchester SX3 and I love it. Lightweight, low recoil, points wells, has never jammed in 4000 rounds even at -15. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Tater 7 (Mar 20, 2014)

If your duck hunting, I would suggest the Benelli SBEII or Browning A5. I have a Benelli SBEII and like it a lot. never had a problem with it. I have dropped it in the mud and water in 17 degree temps, picked it up and shook it off and kept on hunting with no problems. I would suggest the Stoeger M3500 for the price advantage. Basically the exact same thing as the SBEII but under a different name. If I were in your position, I would probably buy it instead of spending the extra money for the Benelli name.


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an old A390 Silver Mallard and just purchased an A400. The 390 is pretty sweet but doesn't handle 3.5" shells. The drop on both of them fits me perfect. Benelli is a great gun but personally I prefer the Barettas. Quality is the same because they are made by the same folks. Basically whatever fits is what you should buy.


----------



## dwhite (Apr 13, 2014)

I know you didnt mention it but I LOVE my Browning Maxus. SBE doesnt shoulder right for me and I owned 2 berettas and had nothing but trouble with both but I know there are plenty of people out there that love them. I guide duck hunts 3 to 4 days a week during season so I put my guns through a lot and the Browning has always been solid for me...anyhow that's my .02


----------



## DFB (May 5, 2014)

All three are great guns. I've owned or own all 3. From my experience Benelli shotguns are the most reliable gun ever carried to a blind. In 20 years of guiding duck and goose hunts I can remember 2 occasions where a Benelli suffered a hunt ending issue. The cons to Benelli is a considerable recoil and they cost a mint. As for Berrettas I've seen them work to nearly the same reliability of Benelli but they are gas operated and if not cleaned properly will fail. They are quite high (Extrema-A400) but they shoot considerably smoother than Benellis with far less felt recoil. The main con I have with aforementioned Berretas is they feel like your holding a 2x6. I'm a big guy with big hands and it just feels cumbersome. As for the A300 it is quite different from the others in that it only shoots 2 3/4" and 3" shells. They are great little guns just different from the others. All that said I shoot SBE 2's. I have 3 that are identical in every way. I hunt nearly everyday from the beginning of November to the end of April and they just don't fail. There are a lot of great Berretas and Benellis. I'd pick the one that fits you best and go with it. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

The Bennelli operating system is simple and easy to clean... but the recoil on a 12 ga. is substantial..for the inertia to work it needs to be firmly against your shoulder.... I wish over the years I'd saved up longer and bought a Berretta gas operated model.. Yes they are harder to clean, but the low recoil means you can shoot all day... 

My next shotgun will be a Beretta ..the A400


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

I have owned both. I hunted last season with the A400, not one hick up during the season. performed flawlessly, I was at the gas station after season showing a friend of my mine the gun and a gentleman walked up and asked if the gun was for sale, he offered me more money than I had in it so I sold it, I bought the SBEII and I love it more, A little more recoil but that doesn't bother me, The SBEII is more comfortable to hold and swing IMO it is sleeker and not as cumbersome. The A400 almost felt like a 2x4 in my hands after holding the SBEII. The A300 is good gun. If you gonna be using it everyday and beating it up like I do I wouldnt skimp and get the A400 or SBEII. Your wont be disappointed with either one. Get what feels the best when you swing and shoulder.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I shoot a Beretta 390. It is the predecessor to the 400. I like the balance much better than the SBE. I have used it as my all-everything gun for 17 years without a single issue.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

Stoeger may be made by Benelli, and have a inertia system, but they are not even close to the same guns. I can promise that. The parts are different, the inertia system is completely different.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

beretta......win/win either way


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

AndrewB said:


> Stoeger may be made by Benelli, and have a inertia system, but they are not even close to the same guns. I can promise that. The parts are different, the inertia system is completely different.



A poor mans Benelli.. the inertia system is identical.

Funny thing is Stoeger is a subsidiary of Benelli, and Benelli is wholely owner by Beretta... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoeger


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

.44 magnum said:


> A poor mans Benelli.. the inertia system is identical.
> 
> Funny thing is Stoeger is a subsidiary of Benelli, and Benelli is wholely owner by Beretta...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoeger


Check your facts, Benelli uses inertia system that runs down into the stock, Stoeger uses inertia spring around magazine tube.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

AndrewB said:


> Check your facts, Benelli uses inertia system that runs down into the stock, Stoeger uses inertia spring around magazine tube.


Really... maybe you need to check yours 

Benelli at one time had a lawsuit because Stoeger in Turkey used their design without paying a licensing fee... Benelli then bought the Turkey company... eventually... and now Benelli was bought by Beretta. 


<br>


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not really sure what facts your saying, Stoeger uses inertia system that uses a spring around the magazine tube. Beneli uses a in line inertia system, both inertia, completely different. Its a really simple thing to look up. search stoeger m3500 ineria system and you can see the inertia spring over the magazine tube. search Benelli inline inertia system and you can see the system goes down into the stock and is completely different. I'm not saying that Stoeger is a bad gun or anything. I'm simply saying they are not even close to the same system. Stoeger is not a gun that will hold up to everyday abuse like the three Bs. It makes a great gun for the guy who hunts every now and then. But for the guy who hunts 100+ days a year it wont hold up.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

Stoeger
Benelli


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

The inertia system bolts are identical, the recoil springs are located inside the bolt on Stoeger, Benelli and Franchi .....you don't even see it unless you dis-assemble the bolt for cleaning. ... the spring you talk about are the magazine springs... not a recoil spring... 

Stoegers are known to be pieces of crap because of quality control issues.. you either get a good one or a piece of junk..


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

Lmao. I give up.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

It is actually the bolt return spring that Andrew is talking about. There is a difference.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

AndrewB said:


> Lmao. I give up.


The picture you posted is on a model that uses an additional stock recoil spring to lessen felt re-coil... but is not part of an inertia bolt carrier group. Some Stoegers also had an up-grade where you add a mercury tube to the stock to lessen felt recoil... 

but what do I know...


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I have held and swung both guns but was curious about others opinions. I like both. I haven't swung or held the A300 but I haven't heard one bad thing about it and the price seems great.


----------



## DFB (May 5, 2014)

There are no similarities between Stoegers and Benellis. To compare the two or say they're the same is like saying a Corvette and Chevette are basically the same thing or that a Wal-Mart parking lot lab is the same as Lean Mac. The inertia system utilized in Benellis stock is your return spring, as an added bonus it helps dampen recoil (not very much I might add). The return spring on Stoegers is around the magazine. A chronic problem has been that spring stretching over the small rib that acts as a stop. Basically your pulling on a spring like the old Browning recoil design from 1898. Benelli is compressing the spring in the stock to create stored energy for returning the bolt.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

I went to Benelli's site and I believe Andrew a high end model now uses the In Line Inertia system which is an upgrade to lessen felt recoil... 

but Benelli also does a good job with this video which re-flects how Inertia systems work. We are not even on the same page on what we are arguing over... 

The Stoeger and Benelli guns that use the basic Inertia system are Identical... it is a very different design then their new In-line Inertia system... and I think I confused the issue by saying recoil spring vs Inertia spring..


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not a Benelli M2. Who needs a gun that shoots 3.5 inch shells? I didn't want a supper black eagle so I got the M2 basicly same gun but wont shoot 3.5 inch


----------



## DFB (May 5, 2014)

Those M2's are sweet shooting guns too. If you only want 3" they're hard to beat. I shoot 3.5" guns because when you travel alot like I do you may wind up somewhere out of shells and the only thing anybody has in stock is 3.5's. Happened to a buddy of mine in Canada. I keep a 10ga. in te trailer too. It's a sad day when the ole 10 has to come out.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree, the bolt body assembly is the same, It is the recoil spring I was arguing over. But there is a huge difference in reliability and performance between a benelli and stoeger. Both will work for the average hunter. But if your gonna punish your shotgun and treat it like a tool instead of a prize you will want one of the 3 B's , Benelli, Beretta, Browning. And if you really want to squeeze every ounce of performance out of your shotgun send it down to Rob Roberts Custom Gun Works. That man can turn your great shotgun into the best. He's done a lot of work to my SBEII and it is spectacular. Even compared to when it came out of the box. His pattern analysis machine will find the best shell/choke combo for your gun. Whether its to bust clays, smash gooblers, or to crush ducks. He can squeeze every ounce of killing potential outta your gun. I highly recommend his services.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Surprised someone hadn't mention a Super X 3. I loved mine but after 2 shoulder surgeries I switch to the Versa Max because of a little less recoil. I really like the Versa Max after two yrs of shooting it. I thought the recoil hype was just hype until I shot one. The first shell I shot was a2 3/4 dove load and if it hadn't went BOOM I would have know it fired.


----------



## Rob A (Apr 28, 2013)

No mention of SBE II vs Vinci? What barrel lengths?


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the new A5 and the Beretta A400 and they are both awesome guns. My everyday go to gun is the Beretta. Has been punished and used in almost every condition and has never missed a beat. Would recommend the A400 for any serious waterfowler. Save up the extra money because in the end it is well worth it.


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I shoot the Super Black Eagle 2 for my 12 gauge and the M2 for my 20 gauge. For duck hunting I would steer clear of the gas operated systems. They tend to be more allergic to mud and dirt. Also look at the Franchi Intensity I believe it's called. I bought Angelle the 3 inch version of that gun and I am extremely impressed with the gun. You're more than welcome to shoot any of mine to see how you like them bud.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

ptp0007 said:


> Couldn't think of a better place to get a better opinion from some hunters. I'm about to be in the business of purchasing a new shotgun. So the question is, Benelli Super Black Eagle II or Beretta A400? Also, the cheaper version that Beretta sells (A300 for $650-$700) does anyone have this gun and whats your review on it? Thanks.


I was in your position a few years back. I shouldered every high end semi-auto on the market. It really is all about fit and feel. I quickly narrowed it down to the SBEII and A400. The forearm on the A400 seemed a bit big to me and the Benelli fit better so I went with the SBEII. It has worked flawlessly and I could not be happier. Both come with shim kits so you can change your drop and cast if you choose. You can't go wrong with either one IMO. If you can find them by you take a look at these suckers http://www.tristararms.com/tsa-camo-35-two-piston.php My father gave one to my son that he won at a DU dinner. I never heard of them before but I 'll tell you what... Fits me as good as my Benelli and after 3 waterfowl seasons not 1 hiccup. Comes with a shim kit and everything. Shoulder one if you get a chance. Good luck.

Danny


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

870............


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

roseberry said:


> 870............



Agreed! Find an OLD USED Wingmaster magnum.. Parts are cheap, easily replaced, gun is bullet proof!
You wont be the talk of the blind your in, but if your dog runs nice blinds and you shoot well,, you will hunt ducks and Geese all season!
and niether dog or gun will miss a beat!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

P,S,

I thought you studs purchased them heavy duty diesels, so you could make sure you had plenty of ammo so Ya didnt have to stop and purchase out of town!!

Go prepared!

2 3/4 will kill em eyes out dead!


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Do not buy a new 870. I know about ten guys that have and nobody is happy with them. The old ones are great though. I also disagree that gas guns are more temperamental then inertia guns. My SX3 has never jammed or any problems with thousands of shells, and I am not the most diligent on cleaning it. Shoots great at negative temperatures. This season I shared the duck blind with Tim who has an 870 and Chad who has a Stoeger inertia auto. At first light the ducks came in like crazy and I had 7 greenheads in no time. Tim's 870 went from a single shot to a no shot. Chad had his apart and was cussing. Tim shot the rest of his ducks with my SX3, and then gave it to Chad and he got his limit. On the way out I asked them what was the going rate for gun rental. :razz:


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

My husband has a SBE and I have a SBE II. We both love them! We have a variety of others as well, but these are our general purpose bird shotguns for anything from quail hunting to pheasant to waterfowl.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

augunner said:


> I shoot the Super Black Eagle 2 for my 12 gauge and the M2 for my 20 gauge. For duck hunting I would steer clear of the gas operated systems. They tend to be more allergic to mud and dirt. Also look at the Franchi Intensity I believe it's called. I bought Angelle the 3 inch version of that gun and I am extremely impressed with the gun. You're more than welcome to shoot any of mine to see how you like them bud.


Dilan has the same Franchi that you're referring to! I like it as well.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

roseberry said:


> 870............


This is what I have been shooting all my life! Still haven't decided to put it down yet for wingshooting but it will always be my go to turkey gun until the stock falls off.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

ptp0007 said:


> Couldn't think of a better place to get a better opinion from some hunters. I'm about to be in the business of purchasing a new shotgun. So the question is, Benelli Super Black Eagle II or Beretta A400? Also, the cheaper version that Beretta sells (A300 for $650-$700) does anyone have this gun and whats your review on it? Thanks.


Which one do you shoot the best?....pick that one!!!!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Is the SBE just a fad thing?


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Brad said:


> Is the SBE just a fad thing?


It's been a fad for me since 1994. Loved it for 20 years now.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

A5

Old Fart regards,


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

labman63 said:


> Surprised someone hadn't mention a Super X 3. I loved mine but after 2 shoulder surgeries I switch to the Versa Max because of a little less recoil. I really like the Versa Max after two yrs of shooting it. I thought the recoil hype was just hype until I shot one. The first shell I shot was a2 3/4 dove load and if it hadn't went BOOM I would have know it fired.


X2 for the Super X 3! I know it's not on the OP's list but for the money as good a gun as any. Gas operated equals less recoil and the reliability of the new gas guns is great.


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

Brad said:


> Is the SBE just a fad thing?


Its no fad. It's a tired and true workhorse. The old Remingtons are fine, but the Benelli is a whole different class of shotgun in my opinion. I shot an old 1100 for years. It was a fine gun. But like said it can quickly become a single shot with some dirt. I've used the Benelli as a paddle and then used it all morning.

And Rob Roberts Gunworks was mentioned earlier. These guys are awesome. I have had most everything they do done to my SBEII and the 20 gauge M2 is next. That 20ga is quickly becoming my go to duck gun. It's just a sweet shooting little gun.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Brad said:


> Is the SBE just a fad thing?





SjSmith said:


> It's been a fad for me since 1994. Loved it for 20 years now.


An early HK import has held my loyalty, too:


(Been caught up in the Chesapeake fad a lot longer.)


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Im not bashing the Benelli. Ive got two, just dont know why everyone has to have one that shoots 3.5 shells, Whats next 4 inch? My M2 does fine


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

I love my new a5, it cycles the lightest trap loads all the way up to 3.5" mags without a problem. My dad has a maxus I bought him and I'd take that gun in a heartbeat, I do like my a5 a tad better because the sight plane just seems to fit my eye better. You really can't go wrong with any of the new guns on the market today, find one that fits you regardless of price and buy it. The price difference is negligible over the years you'll own it.


----------



## ZAMM Retrievers (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a SBE and love it also.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

It seems more people are with the SBE but I kind of figured that. I used to shoot a nice Beretta AL391 Teknys for when I shot competition skeet and trap for my school and I really loved it. Ive got my eye on the A300 because of the Beretta name and the price tag hanging off of it.(Leaves more money for HT's this fall)


----------



## james durfee (Oct 23, 2013)

I have the extrema 2. When I first got it, it intentionally went the entire season without cleaning it. It performed flawlessly from September to January. It breaks down very easily and is easy to clean. Spray some brake cleaner on the parts, cheaper than gunscrubber, little bronze brushing in the nooks and crannies and it is clean. Take an air hose and blow the residual out of the parts. Put a few drops of oil in the key places and put it back together and she's ready to go. The beretta fits me better than the benelli. I had what I called a "jamanelli" SBE2, sold it for almost what I paid for it, bought the beretta and never looked back.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Brad said:


> Im not bashing the Benelli. Ive got two, just dont know why everyone has to have one that shoots 3.5 shells, Whats next 4 inch? My M2 does fine


I've had spent 3" shells hang up on some of my older 12 gauge guns that only chambered 3" shells. When I tried to figure out what the problem was I realized that the spent hull was just a tad smaller than the ejection port and likely not coming out clean and hanging up. When I upgraded I decided to get a 3.5" gun even though I've never shot (or plan to shoot) 3.5" shells. The recoil from my 3" waterfowl loads out of my Benelli is plenty for me ;-)

Danny


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Brad said:


> Im not bashing the Benelli. Ive got two, just dont know why everyone has to have one that shoots 3.5 shells, Whats next 4 inch? My M2 does fine


I could care less about 3-1/2" shells, don't hardly even shoot em. Would still be my favorite if it only shot 2-3/4" and 3".


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

augunner said:


> Its no fad. It's a tired and true workhorse. The old Remingtons are fine, but the Benelli is a whole different class of shotgun in my opinion. I shot an old 1100 for years. It was a fine gun. But like said it can quickly become a single shot with some dirt. I've used the Benelli as a paddle and then used it all morning.
> 
> And *Rob Roberts Gunworks *was mentioned earlier. These guys are awesome. I have had most everything they do done to my SBEII and the 20 gauge M2 is next. That 20ga is quickly becoming my go to duck gun. It's just a sweet shooting little gun.


What all do these guys do for the gun? Lengthen forcing cone, SS internals, porting???


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Great thread as I'm considering the same two guns as the OP. I've shoulder'd both the A400 and the SBEII and the SBEII fit me better. So although I have not shot either gun, I would lean towards the SBEII. However, with no plans to shoot 3.5" shells, I might just look into the M2 after reading about it here.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

Smith, Rob and Jonathon can lengthen the forcing cone, bend barrels (in extreme cases) , polish all the internal stuff, port the barrel, put a new bolt and handle and release button on it. And what im having them do in two weeks. Computer Pattern Analysis. The best way to find the best load/choke combo for you gun. They will shoot so many different loads through your shotgun your couldn't afford to buy the shells yourself and do it for cheaper. I highly recommend there services to anyone who likes guns.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

AndrewB said:


> Smith, Rob and Jonathon can lengthen the forcing cone, bend barrels (in extreme cases) , polish all the internal stuff, port the barrel, put a new bolt and handle and release button on it. And what im having them do in two weeks. *Computer Pattern Analysis*. The best way to find the best load/choke combo for you gun. They will shoot so many different loads through your shotgun your couldn't afford to buy the shells yourself and do it for cheaper. I highly recommend there services to anyone who likes guns.


The CPA sounds cool. What do they charge for that? I've done a lot of pattern testing out of mine but forgotten most of what I ever did. I do know what loads/chokes work well for me on ducks/geese/turkeys.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Just ordered the T2 choke from Rob Roberts Gun Works yesterday. Awesome guys and very helpful with alot of questions I had. They said that with my A400 that the T2 choke and 3" #2 Black clouds or Blue Box Federals are what patterns best out of the A400.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

SjSmith said:


> The CPA sounds cool. What do they charge for that? I've done a lot of pattern testing out of mine but forgotten most of what I ever did. I do know what loads/chokes work well for me on ducks/geese/turkeys.


They can't put a set price on it because every gun is different. Some guns are able to throw a spectacular pattern very quick. Some need some tinkering to really find the right choke constriction. I'm gonna be down there the 18th having that done. I'm also going to do a short video with Rob having him explain the finer points of his services and the advantages that he can give you. When I get that done and ready to show I will put it up on here if enough people would be interested. He told me it would be around $150 but there is to many variables to actually have a set price for the service.


----------



## LGH (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a sbe 1994 HK import. Love it. I was going to buy a new sbe2 this year but decided on a new pup instead. Which im still looking for


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Brad said:


> Im not bashing the Benelli. Ive got two, just dont know why everyone has to have one that shoots 3.5 shells, Whats next 4 inch? My M2 does fine


I bought my SBE the second year they were available and wasn't even aware there were other Benellis until I mentioned to a part time gun dealer that I wished there was something like it in 20ga, and he sold me the HK import Montefeltro 20 that has worked its way from upland specialist to become my primary duck gun, as well:


Start my days in the marsh with the 20 and end them in the field for geese with the SBE. Haven't, however, run a 3 1/2" shell through the SBE in don't know how long, so if something happened to it, I'd be looking for a 3" 12ga Benelli or Franchi.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Gary M said:


> Great thread as I'm considering the same two guns as the OP. I've shoulder'd both the A400 and the SBEII and the SBEII fit me better. So although I have not shot either gun, I would lean towards the SBEII. However, with no plans to shoot 3.5" shells, I might just look into the M2 after reading about it here.


The advantage of the SBE II over the M2 is how easy it is to clean. The barrel goes over the entire action, so when you remove it, you have access to entire chamber. M2 is like most standard guns as far as cleaning. I have both and like them, but prefer the SBE II for ducks and a paddle on my way to the blind.


----------



## oneshotlu (Mar 12, 2014)

I love my SBE 2. It seems to have a more compact build than the Extrema 2 and A400 Extremes do.


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just bought the Winchester SX3 in new max5 pattern. Awesome gun. My browning rep told me that gun is almost identical to Brownin Maxus without the auto loading feature. Browning and Winchester are one company now. I've shot 5 boxes of #8 out of it. It shot flawless.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

bjoiner said:


> The advantage of the SBE II over the M2 is how easy it is to clean. The barrel goes over the entire action, so when you remove it, you have access to entire chamber. M2 is like most standard guns as far as cleaning. I have both and like them, but prefer the SBE II for ducks and a paddle on my way to the blind.


Good to know...thanks. If anyone is interested in used guns, Gander Mtn, and I'm sure a few other places, have quite an online used gun library to purchase guns. The only catch, and rightfully so, is the gun will be brokered to a licensed dealer, such as Gander Mtn. But they can be had for a considerable discount over a new one.


----------



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

Either the Benelli or Beretta. Beretta is "more bulky"... Some like one or the other but few like both. They are both very reliable. I would get whatever one feels best when you check it out... 

Most people "prefer" whichever one they have...


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

I've got another question for y'all SBE2 owners. How many of y'all would say the money is worth spending on the Italian series compared to the American series? How much difference is there in recoil?


----------



## DFB (May 5, 2014)

ptp I can't tell a whole lot of difference. With the Italian guns you get more chokes and the shim kit as well as the chevroned stock. I actually didn't like the looks of the stocks so I changed mine to standard stocks and if there is a difference I can't tell it. I'm a pretty good size fellow so I have my own padding. Lol.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Winchester Super X3.... Like a good timex watch, takes a lickn and keeps on tickn...


Richard


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

ptp0007 said:


> I've got another question for y'all SBE2 owners. How many of y'all would say the money is worth spending on the Italian series compared to the American series? How much difference is there in recoil?


Considerable, However. Benelli has quite making the American series from my understandings so you would probably have to find one used. I love the comfortech system. And it does help.


----------



## RedHeadedHurricane (Oct 10, 2008)

You really can't go wrong with either one on your list. Shoulder and swing them both multiple times and see how they feel. Pick the one that feels the best.[/QUOTE]

Spot on!


----------



## goofyfoot (Jan 3, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Agreed! Find an OLD USED Wingmaster magnum.. Parts are cheap, easily replaced, gun is bullet proof!
> You wont be the talk of the blind your in, but if your dog runs nice blinds and you shoot well,, you will hunt ducks and Geese all season!
> and niether dog or gun will miss a beat!


Funny you say that, I stumbled upon a absolute mint condition 1979 Wingmaster a couple of weeks ago. Our IT Tech had it from his childhood and had never shot it. 

His wife was making him get rid of all the guns in the house because they had a kid. 

I offered him $300 for it and he took it. It's now in my safe waiting on my 9 month old son to grow up.


----------



## Tater 7 (Mar 20, 2014)

ptp0007 said:


> I've got another question for y'all SBE2 owners. How many of y'all would say the money is worth spending on the Italian series compared to the American series? How much difference is there in recoil?


Tyler, I can't tell a difference at all and I have shot both side by side. I do like the look of the comfort tech stock better tho


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

I got one question? Can you ever have too many shotguns? Because this thread has me wanting a few more.


----------



## Hirams_assassin (Dec 7, 2013)

I know it was not in your list but, the Vinci shoulders and swings better for me then the SBEII does. It's hard to get used to the looks of it but it shoots flawlessly. I was so pleased with my vinci that I went and bought a SV as well. If you can get over the looks you might want to pick it up and give it a shot...


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

Super Black Eagle II + X rail extension tube = A lot of dead white birds. We killed 167 in one day. I shot 4 boxes of 3 1/2" and never once had a sore shoulder. If I would've been using my Benelli nova pump, I wouldn't have been able to pick my gun up at 2 boxes.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Brettttka said:


> Just ordered the T2 choke from Rob Roberts Gun Works yesterday. Awesome guys and very helpful with alot of questions I had. They said that with my A400 that the T2 choke and 3" #2 Black clouds or Blue Box Federals are what patterns best out of the A400.


Ask the question again but ask at what distances those loads pattern best? I think you will find them to be quite short & inadequate for most waterfowl.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

Granddaddy said:


> Ask the question again but ask at what distances those loads pattern best? I think you will find them to be quite short & inadequate for most waterfowl.


I disagree. I shot the T2 last year with 3" BC BB's and I was killing birds over decoys at 15 20 yards. and smashing cripples at 45yards. Don't sky bust and you will kill a lot more birds.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

why would anyone need BB's at 20 yrds???? My Remington Hypersonics in 4's kill them as dead as they can get at 40yds.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Still own two Winchester SX-Model 1 shotguns. They were the best gas-operated shotguns of their time & mine will still shoot 200-300 rounds of skeet flawlessly. Have owned similar vintage Rem 1100s also which I liked. Owned an old A5 & much later an SBE inertia guns but didn't care for the inertia feel. Have owned & shot 870s and Winchester M12 pumps. Prefer the 870 for turkey & wading waterfowl & the Model 12 in a 20ga for flushing birds. Own an SKB O/U which stays on my dog truck for flyers - also a very good pheasant gun. Traded that SBE for a Beretta Extrema several years ago & LOVE the Extrema for shooting waterfowl from blinds - just a better balanced gun providing smoother swing (& btw the SBE would not cycle light loads which the Extrema handles well). For targets of any kind including trap, skeet & sporting clays I love the Beretta 682Gold E.

To the OP's question if I were looking today for a waterfolw gun, I would likely still prefer the gas-operated guns (the Beretta A400 & the Winchester SX3, etc) over the inertia guns. I just don't like the inertia feel when shooting doubles & I much prefer the balance of the gas-operated guns. They have slightly more forward weight which translates to a smoother swing, meaning improved accuracy for most shooters. And no question about recoil, the gas-operated guns win hands down over the inertia guns.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

Lpgar said:


> why would anyone need BB's at 20 yrds???? My Remington Hypersonics in 4's kill them as dead as they can get at 40yds.


I use BB's because they don't leave cripples, still have enough punch to knock down the occasional goose that swings in. I would also argue that BB's tear birds up less that guys shooting 3's or 4's with tighter chokes. Less pellets on bird but bigger wound channels. I hunted with a lot of less experienced shooters last year and the BB's would kill a cripple dead.


----------



## AndrewB (Apr 7, 2014)

You will find that a lot professional guides also shoot BB's for that same reason. Cleaning up clients cripples. Its all personal opinion most of the time but the 3" BC BB's pattern exceptional out of my gun with the T2 from 20 to 40 yards.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Granddaddy said:


> Ask the question again but ask at what distances those loads pattern best? I think you will find them to be quite short & inadequate for most waterfowl.


The distance that those loads pattern best are around 30-40 yards with 3 inch #2. I dont plan on shooting them out any further than that. I like to get them up close and personal plus hunt quite a bit in flooded timber. Best all around choke without having to change out all the time.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

.44 magnum said:


> I got one question? Can you ever have too many shotguns? Because this thread has me wanting a few more.


Amen brother!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Still own two Winchester SX-Model 1 shotguns. They were the best gas-operated shotguns of their time & mine will still shoot 200-300 rounds of skeet flawlessly. Have owned similar vintage Rem 1100s also which I liked. Owned an old A5 & much later an SBE inertia guns but didn't care for the inertia feel. Have owned & shot 870s and Winchester M12 pumps. Prefer the 870 for turkey & wading waterfowl & the Model 12 in a 20ga for flushing birds. Own an SKB O/U which stays on my dog truck for flyers - also a very good pheasant gun. Traded that SBE for a Beretta Extrema several years ago & LOVE the Extrema for shooting waterfowl from blinds - just a better balanced gun providing smoother swing (& btw the SBE would not cycle light loads which the Extrema handles well). For targets of any kind including trap, skeet & sporting clays I love the Beretta 682Gold E.
> 
> To the OP's question if I were looking today for a waterfowl gun, I would likely still prefer the gas-operated guns (the Beretta A400 & the Winchester SX3, etc) over the inertia guns. I just don't like the inertia feel when shooting doubles & I much prefer the balance of the gas-operated guns. They have slightly more forward weight which translates to a smoother swing, meaning improved accuracy for most shooters. And no question about recoil, the gas-operated guns win hands down over the inertia guns.



Well ,,,,,my favorites! 

Winchester model 90 .22 fer bunnies!

Scoped Ruger model 1 fer Moose!
scoped winchester model 61 .22 fer squirrel

Springfield Armory 9mm fer aliens and Zombies.

Beretta urika gold sporting 20 gauge fer walkin up ditch parrots
winchester model 12 20 gauge for deep ditch parrots.

Winchester model 21 SXS fer classic decoy ducky shoots
Browning Citori 12 gauge for 3" goosey shoots

Remington model 870, when I get serious and dont want to fool around no longer! Usually below zero days when Ya getin and get out fast!

#4 buckshot fer shootin through drywall!

Gooser


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Brettttka said:


> The distance that those loads pattern best are around 30-40 yards with 3 inch #2. I don't plan on shooting them out any further than that. I like to get them up close and personal plus hunt quite a bit in flooded timber. Best all around choke without having to change out all the time.


Agree BCs are good close. I think 40 yds is a stretch based upon my experience but I have heard the claim before & I don't doubt the anecdotal experience. But assuming my experience is similar to others, BC's aren't the load for pass shooting or shooting ducks in flooded fields, most of which occurs beyond 30yds in most cases. The secret to BC's is the deformed shot. Deformed shot spreads relatively rapidly compared to round shot of the same material but this spread advantage becomes a disadvantage beyond 30 yds. I have had good experience with 3", #3 or #4 Kent Fasteel in comparison to BC's. My favorite loads are the Hevishot #4 in 3" for ducks & decoying geese. I'm old enough to remember lead shot performance & I love to see ducks fold at 40 yds like they did with lead. And BTW, I use a choke equivalent to improved cylinder with Hevi-shot (not to be confused with Hevi-steel which is junk IMO).


----------



## darrellonte (Jul 8, 2014)

To me the Browning A-5 is one of the most naturally pointing guns I have ever shouldered. When compared to the other two the design is dated but the first time I ever fired my 1950's vintage A-5 I think I shot a 23 round of trap effortlessly. Of course everyone is different and I would just handle them all and see which one feels the best for you. Picking a shotgun is like picking a girlfriend, It has to be perfect for YOU.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Granddaddy said:


> Agree BCs are good close. I think 40 yds is a stretch based upon my experience but I have heard the claim before & I don't doubt the anecdotal experience. But assuming my experience is similar to others, BC's aren't the load for pass shooting or shooting ducks in flooded fields, most of which occurs beyond 30yds in most cases. The secret to BC's is the deformed shot. Deformed shot spreads relatively rapidly compared to round shot of the same material but this spread advantage becomes a disadvantage beyond 30 yds. I have had good experience with 3", #3 or #4 Kent Fasteel in comparison to BC's. My favorite loads are the Hevishot #4 in 3" for ducks & decoying geese. I'm old enough to remember lead shot performance & I love to see ducks fold at 40 yds like they did with lead. And BTW, I use a choke equivalent to improved cylinder with Hevi-shot (not to be confused with Hevi-steel which is junk IMO).


Not going to disagree with you. I have not personally patterned my gun yet with the new choke but will soon. Have shot 3" #2 BC for couple of years and have had good success shooting passing ducks in flooded fields with limited cripples. Not saying I am a crack shot either but can hold my own as far as shooting goes. Will give it a try this season and if not blue box federals pattern well with the choke and gun I am shooting too. May save some money and give them a try also.


----------



## AK Dux (Oct 21, 2012)

I own the A400, and my son has a Vinci. I like the weight and balance of the A400...actually all Berettas. I know you're talking about the SBE, but the Vinci seems light in the front for me, but my son loves it and shoots it very well. 
All that being said...you really can't go wrong with either. The SBE has been around for a long time and is proven. 

It boils down to what feels best.


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

Im coming in late to the thread but I have shot the benelli sbe 1 and 2 both great guns. Beretta is nice but feels heavy and like a club in your hands. I have an SX3 and love it basic gun soft kicking and the price is nice as well.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Seen this thread come back up so I figured Id let y'all know about my decision. I found a great deal in a Benelli M2 so I got it! So far, I like it!


----------

